# Career opportunities for expat in HK



## imcharlottelam (Nov 19, 2011)

Dear all, 

Is there any good website or headhunter specially for expat job in Hk? Pls advise.

Thanks


----------



## hs2011 (Nov 20, 2011)

You could try jobsdb ( I can't do links yet, so it's jobsdb-dot-com)


----------



## imcharlottelam (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks so much


----------



## smithfreya (Nov 18, 2011)

*Asiaxpat*

other than jobsdb, you can also visit asiaxpat for jobs. good luck


----------

